# Những cuộc vượt ngục khó tin nhất trong lịch sử P2



## Xinh (6 Tháng chín 2012)

Tù nhân vượt ngục rồi trở thành nhà  văn; Cuộc trốn thoát được lên kế hoạch kỹ càng của nhóm Texas Seven; Hai  tù nhân Do Thái trốn khỏi trại tập trung khét tiếng của Đức Quốc xã...  nằm trong số những cuộc vượt ngục khó tin nhất trong lịch sử.


*6. Billy Hayes: Vượt ngục rồi trở thành nhà văn*





 ​ Năm 1970, Billy Hayes, người Mỹ, ban đầu chỉ bị kết án  4 năm và 2 tháng tại một nhà tù ở Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ vì tội buôn lậu ma tuý.  Nhưng khi chỉ còn vài tuần nữa là được thả, Hayes biết tin rằng các nhà  chức trách Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ quyết định dành cho hắn án tù chung thân. Thế là  Hayes lên kế hoạch vượt ngục.​ Sau 6 tháng nung nấu ý định trốn thoát, Hayes đã đánh một cai ngục,  cướp đồng phục và mang theo 2.000 USD mà cha hắn đã tuồn vào nhà tù cho  con trai trong một cuốn album, cướp một chiếc thuyền rồi tẩu thoát.
 Hayes trốn sang Hy Lạp năm 1975 nhưng Hy Lạp đã trục xuất hắn về Mỹ  sau vài tuần giam giữ và thẩm vấn về chuyện liệu Hayes có thu thập được  thông tin tình báo nào về Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ hay không.
 Hayes cuối cùng đã trở về Mỹ an toàn. Ông ta đã xuất bản cuốn hồi ký  mang tên “Midnight Express”, kể về những trải nghiệm của mình và cuộc  vượt ngục.
*7. Cuộc vượt ngục “siêu đẳng” của nhóm Texas Seven*


 ​ Ngày 13/12/2000, 7 tù nhân đã trốn thoát khỏi nhà tù John Connally  Unit tọa lạc tại hạt Karnes, Texas - một nhà tù với hệ thống an ninh tốt  nhất - thông qua một kế hoạch công phu. 7 tên tội phạm đã khống chế  tổng cộng 16 người, trong đó có 13 nhân viên của nhà tù và 3 tù nhân  không liên quan. Vụ tẩu thoát diễn ra vào giờ ăn trưa và điểm danh -  thời điểm một số khu vực việc giám sát được giảm bớt. Chúng tấn công các  nạn nhân và khi đã làm họ bất tỉnh, chúng cởi quần áo, buộc người họ  lại và nhốt trong phòng điện.
 7 tên tội phạm đã ăn cắp quần áo, thẻ tín dụng, giấy tờ của nạn  nhân.Chúng còn đóng giả cảnh sát qua điện thoại và bịa chuyện để tránh  nghi ngờ của các nhà chức trách.
 Sau đó, 3 tên ra cổng sau của nhà tù, một số hóa trang trong quần áo  dân sự đánh cắp được. Chúng giả vờ có mặt tại đó để lắp đặt các camera  giám sát. Chúng làm bất tỉnh một bảo vệ ở cổng sau và bộ 3 đột kích vào  tháp canh gác để trộm vũ khí. Trong khi đó 4 tên còn lại vẫn ở bên trong  nhà tù và giả vờ gọi điện tới tháp canh gác để đánh lạc hướng. Sau đó,  chúng ăn cắp một chiếc xe tải và lái ra khỏi cổng sau rồi tẩu thoát.  Nhưng 1 năm sau đó chúng đã bị tóm cổ.
*8. Cuộc vượt ngục nổi tiếng và thành công nhất trong thời nội chiến Mỹ*
​ 

 Cuộc vượt ngục tại nhà tù Libby là một trong những cuộc tẩu thoát  nổi tiếng và thành công nhất trong thời nội chiến Mỹ. Đêm 9/2/1864 và  10/2/1864, hơn 100 binh sĩ bị cầm tù đã vượt ngục khỏi nhà tù Libby ở  Richmond, bang Virginia. Trong số 109 người tham gia cuộc vượt ngục, 59  người đã chạy thoát, 48 người bị bắt lại và 2 người chết đuối trên sông  James gần đó. 
 Các tù nhân vượt ngục bằng cách đào đường hầm bên dưới nhà tù để tới  một khu đất trống liền kề. Đây là nhiệm vụ không dễ dàng nhưng sau 17  ngày đào bới, họ đã gặp một kho thuốc lá gần đó. Tại đây, các binh sĩ đã  tẩu thoát khỏi nhà tù theo từng nhóm 2-3 người vào đêm ngày 9/2/1864.

Cuộc  trốn thoát tại nhà tù Libby diễn ra trót lọt nhờ vào nỗ lực của 2 lãnh  đạo của nhóm vượt ngục, Đại tá Rose và Thiếu tá Hamilton. Rose, những  người đã làm việc không mệt mỏi để tổ chức cuộc vượt ngục. Đại tá Rose  đã đưa ra sáng kiến đột nhập vào tầng hầm từ ống khói, còn Hamilton vẽ  đường ra. Rose nỗ lực trong đường hầm và tổ chức đội đào hầm, trong khi  Hamilton phát minh ra các dụng cụ để loại bỏ bụi bặm và cung cấp oxy cho  đường hầm.

*9. Alfred Wetzler và Rudolf Vrba: cuộc trốn thoát khỏi trại tập trung của Đức Quốc xã*


 ​ Wetzler là người Do Thái từ Slovakia và cũng là một trong số ít  những người Do Thái được biết tới từng trốt thoát khỏi trại tập trung  khét tiếng Auschwitz thời xảy ra nạn tàn sát người Do Thái của Đức Quốc  xã. 
 Wetzler đã trốn thoát cùng một người Do Thái khác tên Rudolf Vrba.  Vào 2h chiều ngày 7/4/1944, hai người đã trốn vào nơi ẩn náu bên trong  một cột rỗng bằng gỗ, đang được lưu kho để chuẩn bị xây khu “Mexico” cho  các tù nhân mới. Các tù nhân khác trợ giúp cuộc trốn thoát đã đặt các  tấm bảng xung quanh nơi ẩn náu của Wetzler và Vrba để che giấu họ. Sau  đó, họ vứt thuốc lá tẩm xăng khắp khu vực để đánh lừa chó nghiệp. Hai  người đã phải trốn trong đó suốt 4 đêm.

Ngày 10/4, Wetzler và  Vrba - trong trang phục đặc trưng của người Hà Lan, áo khoác và đi giày  lấy từ trại tập trung - đi về phía nam dọc sông Sola, tiến về phía biên  giới Balan với Slovakia cách đó 133km, sử dụng một bản đồ mà Vrba tìm  được trong nhà kho của trại tập trung.

Sau khi trốn thoát thành  công, Wetzler và Vrba trở nên nổi tiếng nhờ bản báo cáo về những hoạt  động bên trong trại Auschwitz. Tài liệu dầy 32 trang là bản báo cáo chi  tiết đầu tiên về trại Auschwitz và được quân đồng minh xem là đáng tin  cậy. Nó được cho là đã cứu mạng sống của 120.000 người.
*Ninh Nhi
*Theo _ODD_


----------

